# Incorrect Grubhub address and pin



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I delivered per GH address and Google (including GH nav / gps) pin. Customer meant GH.

At least she (highly likely) was nice about it.



http://imgur.com/a/PP6pmIG


The part I hate about contactless, no one comes out to validate address and delivery.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

So it's happened to her before and she doesn't include special instructions? Really?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> So it's happened to her before and she doesn't include special instructions? Really?


Good point.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> I delivered per GH address and Google (including GH nav / gps) pin. Customer meant GH.
> 
> At least she (highly likely) was nice about it.
> 
> ...


Wow I had the same issue!!! Last Sunday night On GH I took an order and the address was correct in the GH app but it loaded a completely different location in Waze. Even though everything visible was the correct address it took me to a location 2 miles away. Bizarre. It was the same street number and the street sign was missing so when I texted the customer I got same as you, food not here. I had to manually load the address and then it was fine. Had to go back up to the doorstep and get the food! :roflmao: GH is having some issues.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

When “use my current location” goes wrong


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If people don't want to take the time to triple check that all the info is correct. Why should I care?

I'm already triple checking addresses.



KevinJohnson said:


> So it's happened to her before and she doesn't include special instructions? Really?


Yes, they stopped locking up insane people, a long time ago. Now, they walk the streets.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> When "use my current location" goes wrong





Uberdriver2710 said:


> If people don't want to take the time to triple check that all the info is correct. Why should I care?


In my particular case the address in the GH app is correct. It is not the customers fault. Specifically what I saw over the weekend was a problem with _the translation from GH into Waze or Maps if launched thru the GH app_. If done manually then Waze and Maps were fine. Appears to have been an intermittent GH app problem last week.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Seamus said:


> In my particular case the address in the GH app is correct. It is not the customers fault. Specifically what I saw over the weekend was a problem with _the translation from GH into Waze or Maps if launched thru the GH app_. If done manually then Waze and Maps were fine. Appears to have been an intermittent GH app problem last week.


The issue am seeing as well is if the street number and street name are the same (two adjacent towns) , more often Google Maps lands me in incorrect city. I am finding out that Google blindly pulls the address minus zip and city. Unless one knows the towns pretty well, we can easily spot the error. I know DuPage pretty well but closer to Cook County, I don't.

Has happened to me twice.


----------

